# The Achellis Heel



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

Anybody here have a remedy on how to keep mountain biking and heal up at the same time? As for myself, being told to stop mountain biking and rest...well, that's not gonna work for me. As of now an occasional 800mg of Ibuprofen and bandaging my calf helps the recovery after every ride, Don't care if I can't walk straight without limping, but if I can ride, that's all that matters..but, will it ever go away? Or do I really have to stop mountain biking?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

JKDjEdi said:


> ...Or do I really have to stop mountain biking?


Depends on who gave you the advice on your injury. Was it a plumber or a doctor? I'd put more weight on the latter's advice...


----------



## o'thehill (Oct 13, 2013)

JKDjEdi. Sympathies. I ruptured my achilles at the end of 2014 in Vietnam. Not a good thing -- would be much easier to just break a bone. Was in a cast. My orthopaedic guy said he was a mountain biker. He was constantly urging caution. The thing about achilles injuries is if they don't heal properly, you will be permanently done in. So you have to take the recovery seriously. 

My advice:

-Follow the rehab program when the time comes -- stretches and strengthening
-Take things one step at a time.
-Indoor biking first (I started riding indoors when I still had the cast on), then easy outdoor biking, then ease into MTB
-I ran with a flat pedal on the injured side (vs clipless for a while) and also used a brace I got at an orthopaedic/medical devices place for a bit
-and within 6 months I felt comfortable joining friends on a trip to Whistler -- and had no issues

And even though I feel like I have some permanent loss of calf strength on that side (despite prolonged/ongoing efforts in gym and at home to rebuild the strength), I don't think it affects my biking at all at this point. 

Not sure if this helps?


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

JKDjEdi said:


> ..but, will it ever go away? Or do I really have to stop mountain biking?


No, it will not go away if you keep riding. Yes, you really need to rest it. More so the older you are. Take up swimming for a few weeks/months (go easy on the kick).


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Ohill & Paramont, I haven't ruptured it, sounds like something Kobe Bryant went through before his comeback, ouch. I can ride without it bothering me, and wear one of them spandex ankle braces on the right foot. Its the mornings when I wake up after the warrior weekends. My foot and ankle are stiff so I do a great Frankenstein walk for a good hour before it loosens up. I ride flat pedals so glad to hear that helps. I think if it gets any worse where I cannot walk at all Monday mornings is when the denial will end. Hopefully not. And yes swimming, I just might take the summer off and do nothing but swimming. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I tore my Achilles tendon, maybe seven years ago? Took a long time to heal but it did. I have had an ongoing issue in my right ankle for over a year now but I think it if finally sorting itself out too. 

If you talk to a good physiotherapist, and do what they tell you, it will get better faster than if you ignore their advice. There is also a risk that if you do the wrong thing it may not heal correctly, ever!


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

I suffered from a sore Achilles for a year, tried everything to get back to normal except backing off on my workouts, Crossfit. Finally started giving up running and did rowing and assault bike only along with Crossfit exercises. Finally after no progressand a year of time I went to a Chiropractor that did deep tissue massage. What I found out, at first I was doubtful, tight calves are the culprit. He would get in to my calves with his thumbs and find hard spots and just dig on those spots until they loosened up. I also used foam rollers before and after class rolling my calves and if I found a sore spot I would work extra amount of time on those spots. After 3 months, I can say I am pain free and back to running with no pain.


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

Just an update, after a year since my last Dr appointment I've made another one hopefully will get some therapy. This past week I had been hobbling around at work and just can't deny it anymore. I am riding today though..lol. Found something that helps with the swelling that you can rub in over night with a wrap. Of all things....Vicks!  Gonna do a ride, come home soak in Epsom salt, sit the heel in some ice then do the Vicks wrap and elevate the foot and rest it. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Sounds like you may have Plantar Fasciitis. I've been battling this for almost two years. Severe heel and bottom side of foot pain radiating up through the achilles. Dr has me off bike currently. Doesn't hurt when riding but next day not so great. Small stretches, ice after being on feet. Not riding is almost worse than the pain. Need to get it healed though if not can lead to surgery. From what I've read surgery for Plantar Fasciitis leaves the leg weak permanently.


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

Rngspnr said:


> Sounds like you may have Plantar Fasciitis. I've been battling this for almost two years. Severe heel and bottom side of foot pain radiating up through the achilles. Dr has me off bike currently. Doesn't hurt when riding but next day not so great. Small stretches, ice after being on feet. Not riding is almost worse than the pain. Need to get it healed though if not can lead to surgery. From what I've read surgery for Plantar Fasciitis leaves the leg weak permanently.


 Just got out of the doctors and She's suspecting some type of bone spur behind my heel

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejh (Apr 1, 2007)

I ruptured mine back in 4/99. I took surgery and quite a bit of rehab. NO fun at all rest it and don't over do it, a couple weeks of no riding is much better then 6 to 8 months of rehab and no riding.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a plantar Fascitisi problem or Achilles tendon problem. I seem to get different opinions from foot doctor, regular doctor and orthopedic. Maybe they are in some cases the same thing.

The things that I have noticed is that:

1.) Using flat pedals causes the problem to get worse, while being clipped in pedals (clipless pedals) actually improves the problems. I think this is because on flat pedals I tend to ride more on the ball of my foot and in clipless pedals I tend to push my heels down during parts of the ride which gives the achilles a good stretch. NOTE: Even though they call them clipless pedals (Time, Shimano, etc.) I use the term "clipped in". 

2.) I find that I get relief from the problem by doing Hyper Extensions at the gym. Hyper Extension are designed to work your lower back but they can also give you a good stretch for you gluts, hamstrings and calfs - which stretch out the achilles. I like the hyper extension benches that are on about a 45 degree angle rather than the flat across the top benches. If you don't know what a Hyper extension bench is then Google it. Back in the '70s we use to call it a Roman Chair.

3.) Leg Presses at the gym seem to help as when you are in the down position there is a good forced stretch on those achilles, lengthing them out. 

4.) Running and walking seem to make them worst as I am largely on the ball of the foot.

5.) Shoe orthodic insoles give some relief. I have 2 types: a custom pair from my foot doctor ($290) and ones that you can buy on Amazon called Walk Fit ($19.95). The Walk Fit insoles do the job just as well as the $290 custom insoles. NOTE: I have a pair of gym shoes that I wear inside my home that have insoles in them. I think this provides more relief rather than walking around the house bare foot.

6.) I have gotten shots for the pain. Some shots are directly in the foot, I got shots which were in the gluts. One was an NSAID type drug and the other was a cortisone type drug, I got them at the same time. In addition they prescribed a 6 day treatment on prednisone. My doctor says I can only get those shots and 6 day prednisone every 3 to 4 months. They do seem to greatly help, and it seems like everytime I go for another shot every 3 to 4 months my condition was not as sever as it was initially. NOTE: I don't take any oral NSAIDs (Naprosan, Ibuprofen, etc.) anymore. The oral NSAIDs caused stomach problems for me, in fact I was diagnosed with IBS before realizing the problem was oral NSAID use.

But as far as biking goes, if you have a problem with Plantar Fascitis or achilles then try clipless pedals (Time, Shimano) instead of flat pedals and focus on pushing your heels down to stretch out the tendon.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Over stretching calf muscles will make Plantar Fasciitis worse. It feels good initially but when the muscles are allowed to relax the pain becomes worse. I've been battling this for two years now. Ruptured it about six weeks ago been off bike because of it. I found that short five second calf stretches work well, also stretching first thing in morning and before icing at night. Rolling foot on a ball and using towel to stretch. I've been using a night splint for it and that seems to help quite a bit. My doctor also recommended e-stim. I purchased an inexpensive e-stim unit from amazon and that really made a difference. Still not great but I spend all day on my feet which is counterproductive to the healing process. I suggest at least trying the night splint. What happens when we sleep is the feet relax falling forward allowing the plantar fascia to retract and that's what causes the initial pain in the morning. By not allowing the plantar fascia to retract at night it helps heal the damage. Since I've been using the night splint the morning pain is minimal.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Rngspnr said:


> Sounds like you may have Plantar Fasciitis. I've been battling this for almost two years. Severe heel and bottom side of foot pain radiating up through the achilles. Dr has me off bike currently. Doesn't hurt when riding but next day not so great. Small stretches, ice after being on feet. Not riding is almost worse than the pain. Need to get it healed though if not can lead to surgery. From what I've read surgery for Plantar Fasciitis leaves the leg weak permanently.


I developed plantar faciitis 15 years ago and it put an end to my hiking for almost a year. Fortunately, I had the old Trek 830 mountain bike to stay fit and happy and I quickly became as addicted to mountain biking as I am to skiing. At least something good came from the plantar!


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

Rngspnr said:


> Over stretching calf muscles will make Plantar Fasciitis worse. It feels good initially but when the muscles are allowed to relax the pain becomes worse. I've been battling this for two years now. Ruptured it about six weeks ago been off bike because of it. I found that short five second calf stretches work well, also stretching first thing in morning and before icing at night. Rolling foot on a ball and using towel to stretch. I've been using a night splint for it and that seems to help quite a bit. My doctor also recommended e-stim. I purchased an inexpensive e-stim unit from amazon and that really made a difference. Still not great but I spend all day on my feet which is counterproductive to the healing process. I suggest at least trying the night splint. What happens when we sleep is the feet relax falling forward allowing the plantar fascia to retract and that's what causes the initial pain in the morning. By not allowing the plantar fascia to retract at night it helps heal the damage. Since I've been using the night splint the morning pain is minimal.


Nice, thanks for the input, gonna grab one from Amazon..thanks!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

JKDjEdi said:


> Nice, thanks for the input, gonna grab one from Amazon..thanks!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Yeah no problem. Hope it helps. It's hard to heal something that you're forced to use everyday.


----------

